

Could this mean a CDMA iPhone? - pedalpete
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/05/20/new-zealand-telco-seems-to-further-verify-new-iphone-on-twitter/

======
pedalpete
A quick look at the network provider on wikipedia
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecom_New_Zealand>

Points to this being a CDMA provider, meaning this opens the iPhone to many
more carriers in North America.

